# 50 year old slow growth Japanese Maple for sale



## Justiebabe

This tree was planted around 1955 and it's the older slow growing variety- I know this because I talked to the original owner. The tree is only 4 feet tall after all these years!!!

Anybody have an idea how much it is worth and where I could sell it?

Thanks

Justin


----------



## Adkpk

I would say $5,000. But wouldn't be suprised if you could get $10,000. It's a well established tree and will take real care to transplant. I know someone who would take it a minute. But by the time someone got to the east coast it would be worth more than anybody would be willing to pay. Good luck.


----------



## Elmore

Is it a known cultivar? If yes...which one? Do you have any pictures that are no larger than about 120KB?


----------



## Justiebabe

Hello there- here are a couple of photos I took of the tree- we'd like to get rid of it as it is in the way of building plans for 2007. Now is the time to move it would you say?


----------



## rbtree

That one, being green, is worth less than the red variety. I have two that are about 3 times that size, and are also about 50 years old. Yours looks to be worth at most $2-4, retail, installed and gauranteed for a year or so. But selling it from your yard, it is worth much less. 

But that's up here in the PNW, where there's an abundance of great specimens. In fact, an associate has one ready for sale. It is 120 years old, and is worth up to $30,000.


----------



## Elmore

My experience tells me that the Maple in question is not 50 years old. It is an Acer palmatum dissectum, among which I can't recall any that would be limited to about 4' in 50 years. I think that if it were that old it would have a caliper of at least about 8" to 10". Not being a known cultivar would limit the price. It may be a seedling but is likely a clone. Looking at the pic and guessing a size of 4'x5' I would say that it is worth a few hundred dollars at most. Maybe $400.00 to $700.00. Of course in your area Japanese Maples likely bring a premium.


----------



## Adkpk

Woe! I have to re neg on my earlier post. That tree is not what I thought it would look like. Sorry. That tree looks more like ten maybe fifteen years old. I was expecting something three times that size. The green is a lesser valued tree as rbtree said. I would put a value of 3-4 hundred if it was balled and burlaped.


----------



## treedoc1

It's that small because it's not in a good spot to grow. Jap maples grow like weeds. And getting it balled and burlapped is the problem. The soil doesn't look conducive to getting a clean drum laced ball. The downspout constantly stressing the tree out is also lending itself to the poor growth and has led to it's diminished viability along with the assumed lack of sunlight looking at the moss and debris from trimming the overstory tree. I purchase on a regular basis a better quality Acer palmatum dissectum 'viridis' from a local wholesaler, shipped all the way from Portland, Or. to Virginia for under $500. Sometimes value is in the eye of the beholder and not near in value to what the market says the value is.


----------



## Elmore

It has potential though. I'd like to see it five years from now..transplanted to a new and more favorable site.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38003&d=1158198410"width=550>


----------

